# créer uneBonjour a application



## lazonemma (5 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous j'aimerais savoir les étapes a suivre pour que je puisse créer une application de mon site web. j'ai un site web sur les nouvelles des arts-martiaux mixtes ( MMA ) elle sera gratuite pour un certain temps et apres j'aimerais quelle soit a ,99$ pour l'achat ! Qui peut me dire ou et quoi faire pour mettre ceci en lignes !


----------



## Larme (6 Décembre 2011)

Créer une application n'est pas facile (y'a plusieurs métiers derrière tout ça).
Peut-être peux-tu penser à créer une version mobile de ton site internet...


----------

